# Punch (Cuba) Coronations (tubo) Cigar Review - my 1st punch royal coronation



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a fine cigar - not a show horse, but fine nonetheless.

I really enjoyed the spicy and peppery component that held though the herf.

Sl...

Read the full review here: Punch (Cuba) Coronations (tubo) Cigar Review - my 1st punch royal coronation


----------

